
I'm really happy this site exists to discuss topics intelligently - yuvallevental
I was getting tired of the repetitiveness and simplicity of reddit.  That is all. : )
======
transverse
Really? I find the reverse to be true. I have found it far easier to express
incongruent opinions and factoids on Reddit and not get into trouble for it.
Here on HN, everyone is so politically correct and expects others to be too;
it's terrifying. My point again is that on Reddit, you can get away with
expressing dissimilar views; this is a good thing.

------
server36
People on HN seem to be more open minded and curious. Reddit seems more
judgemental. Just my 2 cents

------
junkculture
reddit was coopted by marketers about 5 years ago. As is every site which
relies on ads.

What's puzzling to me about reddit specifically is the politicisation of
almost every thread.

It's exhausting dealing with that mindset.

------
mieses
a rational site unlike HN and Reddit would have about 10 users. it takes more
effort to write a rational political comment than to make a ycombinator pitch.

------
meri_dian
Yes hacker news really is an oasis.

------
ofiner2
it's nice but it definitely suffers from the SV echo chamber

